# PCT Blues..........



## AlphaD

Well I am in my 3rd week of PCT of Nolva/Clomid/asin and this freaking sucks.........   This is the first time I ran this PCT protocol being that I had never cycled test before.   I am lethargic really bad.  My libido is non-existent, so bad that my wife has been horny and its like a chore for me to get it on.  I'm still hitting the gym, although I lacking mental clarity at the time.  Poundages aren't where they were but still going strong.  

I have been taking 20mg/day of mk-2866 (taste like ass, gymrat thanks for warning!)  and have been also pinning igf des pre w/o and peg mgf on my off days (thanks again gymrat!)  I am pretty happy with the combo so far, it seems to be holding my weight steady......I dropped from 209 to 206 (still up from 196) so hopefully the MK-2866 and the peptides will help me hold on to some of this through pct.  


All and all, the lethargy is the worst, I can't stand it.  I even have caffeine powder I have been scooping into my drinks, and it just won't cut it.  

Anyhow,  I have supplies stocked already for Run 2, which so far I know will be Test E @ 750............looking forward to that day....


----------



## losieloos

Damn bro good luck with the rest of your pct, are you taking any otc supps like zma, tribulus or fish oil? Helped me out during my pct.


----------



## AlphaD

losieloos said:


> Damn bro good luck with the rest of your pct, are you taking any otc supps like zma, tribulus or fish oil? Helped me out during my pct.




Fish oil, Vit D, DAA............


----------



## PFM

PCT always sucked for me. Even my best recoveries were nothing short of miserable, you are not alone.

Your training volume should reflect your ability to recover for the upcoming weeks. This is the time when less really is more.

Make sure you don't overkill on the E2 suppression, right now E2 is about the most anabolic activity you have going.

Hang tough.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PCT sucks. Up until know I was off the juice for years. The whole thing that was holding me back from starting up again was debating in my head if dealing with PCT again was worth it. PCT Blows


----------



## AlphaD

PFM said:


> Make sure you don't overkill on the E2 suppression, right now E2 is about the most anabolic activity you have going.
> 
> Hang tough.



Thanks man for the input,  as of right now my asin is m/w/f 12.5.........


----------



## Jada

Hang tough ass freak!


----------



## R1rider

Hang in there Alpha, PCT sucks. i ran PCT once, but never really felt the same. Ended up starting my second cycle 1 month after my pct...

Hang in there and get some cialis etc for now to take care of the libido thing. Libido is a major part of it, if you have no issues in that department PCT can be easier. Its one less mental worry


----------



## AlphaD

Jada said:


> Hang tough ass freak!



hahahaha!   I am bro, I am...


----------



## Seeker

Sorry to hear, Alpha. Your supp selection are good choices, you should continue them whie being off. Hang in there bro. What ever you do, don't stop posting them ass pics!!


----------



## AlphaD

Seeker said:


> Sorry to hear, Alpha. Your supp selection are good choices, you should continue them whie being off. Hang in there bro. What ever you do, don't stop posting them ass pics!!



Thanks brother!   And yes, you don't have to worry about that, not gonna happen......Ass will continue!


----------



## Seeker

Damn bro. Sorry for dislike. Didnt mean. Damn iPad


----------



## Bro Bundy

im with u bro..im also in pct and it sucks


----------



## creekrat

I'm just glad I don't have to deal with pct. Sounds fucking miserable


----------



## Tren4Life

Be strong brother,  don't let it beat you.


----------



## Patriot1405

PCT always sucked for me as well. Was always depressed, felt like shit and libido was gone. But it does eventually get better. As far as libido, and sustaining an erection goes, I personally found, for me, that it was more psychological and not physiological. Once the thought of not sustaining was in my head I was fucked. But it all does go away, just takes time. I'm on TRT, and believe me, I feel degrees of those issues when I come off cycle and go down to 200mgs of test a week. Be strong brother it will soon pass!!


----------



## italian1

PCT sucks. Your almost there. Usually for me 2 weeks after PCT I start to return to normal. So your half way there. Hang in there.


----------



## italian1

Also not sure if anyone already said but you should be tapering down the a-sin. Might help out a bit. Want to be completely tapered down by the end of pct or slightly before IMO.


----------



## AlphaD

italian1 said:


> Also not sure if anyone already said but you should be tapering down the a-sin. Might help out a bit. Want to be completely tapered down by the end of pct or slightly before IMO.



I have been doing 12.5 M/W/F.......What's your thoughts on that ?


----------



## AlphaD

Seeker said:


> Damn bro. Sorry for dislike. Didnt mean. Damn iPad



Hahaha!  It's alright!


----------



## AlphaD

Hey, I want to thank everyone that chimed in........it is important to hear from others that experience this, and not think I am totally crazy!  Thanks Brothers....


----------



## italian1

12.5 m/w/f is good.  Me personally- now week 3 I would cut that to 6.25 m/w/f.  Then last week maybe 6.25 only once mid week.  I've always tapered like that and always recovered good.  Not sure how everybody else does it but works good for me. And chear up bro Amish Mafia is back on.  All us PA boys have something to be proud of. LOL


----------



## AlphaD

italian1 said:


> 12.5 m/w/f is good.  Me personally- now week 3 I would cut that to 6.25 m/w/f.  Then last week maybe 6.25 only once mid week.  I've always tapered like that and always recovered good.  Not sure how everybody else does it but works good for me. And chear up bro Amish Mafia is back on.  All us PA boys have something to be proud of. LOL



Hey Italian, thanks for the advice, and explanation what works personally for you....I appreciate it.  And yes Amish Mafia   Now that was freaking funny!!  " Levi is going down!"


----------



## Dtownry

Hey brother hope you are hanging in there.  I am done and starting to feel a little better.  Mostly mental I think.


----------



## AlphaD

Dtownry said:


> Hey brother hope you are hanging in there.  I am done and starting to feel a little better.  Mostly mental I think.



Feeling better this week then I did last week, that suuuuuuccckkkked.  I had no energy, felt drained all day long........this week a little better......I agree with you the mental aspect can be bad....


----------



## powermaster

I am with everyone else here. Pct was really tuff on my last cycle which included npp but made it through with the  help and suggest here at si.


----------



## Bro Bundy

sometimes u gotta grab your balls and man up..alot worst things can happen to a man beside pct


----------



## AlphaD

Brother Bundy said:


> sometimes u gotta grab your balls and man up..alot worst things can happen to a man beside pct



Bundy,  Can I just Grab my balls?  Sounds like fun!


----------



## italian1

I always grab my balls during PCT. See if my shit was legit.


----------



## Poof

Anyone else heard of or seen a new trick doctors are using to check the reflexes of your testicals? She rubbed the inside of my thigh and asked the other doctor if she saw that. She said yes with disbelief and started talking Latin.


----------



## Mountain Warrior

Interesting read.. I have been messing around with gear for years.. But I never had any advice or was never clever enough to do the research. Every time I came off I would just go cold turkey.  One time I was renovating my house when I was playing with gear..  When I came off it just floored me totally..  I couldn't get the motivation to do anything. I even drove to the gym some times, stared at the gym and then drove home again. 
My mrs would ask me if I had a good work out at the gym that morning and I would lie and say yes, but in reality, I couldn't even bring myself to walk in through the gym doors let alone get out of the car. 

Instead of working on the house, I have found my self spending days just staring at my PC screen or mindlessly staring at tv all day.  Knowing I should be getting off my ass and doing something but I just couldn't be bothered with anything. I can remember it being real bad, sitting there with my head in my hands thinking I should be doing something but I was couldn't move. Mentally I was just done!


 It would go around and around in my head that I should be doing this, or I should be doing that but just didn't know where to start.  I had no idea it had anything to do with coming off gear.  it was like major depression only I didn't know it at the time. I just kept thinking over and over what the f is wrong with me. Why cant I get off my ass and do something. 

So I take my hat off to guys that are like you Alpah-D.. I know what you're going through and you are in a low place but you are still handling it. Still going to the gym.. I wish I had your strength of character.  When I come off gear I just seem to hit rock bottom.. 

In the end I messed myself up playing with gear and am now on TRT ( 2 years now) and am trying to do it sensibly by researching it all.  I would love to think I can come off TRT and did try to once by going cold Turkey.. I lasted 2 days. It got to bad so I went back on.. Im thinking of going through property PCT to see if I can come off but am not sure I could really handle it.   Cashout's exit strategy has given me hope where he says he came off with out any down time by user planning his PCT wisely has given me hope..   Although Im not sure it will work for everyone..  I have heard of people coming off gear with no affect at all.. I guess some get lucky?? Stuffed if I know..  Any way, hang in there mate.. I do take my hat off to you guys that can handle the low times and still keep on going to the gym and carrying on with life because I know just how hard it is to do.


----------



## Mountain Warrior

Brother Bundy said:


> sometimes u gotta grab your balls and man up..alot worst things can happen to a man beside pct


haha, man up?  You must be one of the lucky ones that don't hit rock bottom when on PCT..


----------



## Bro Bundy

Mountain Warrior said:


> haha, man up?  You must be one of the lucky ones that don't hit rock bottom when on PCT..



wrong......


----------



## KennyP

Ok, Pussy alert!(That's me) Now yall have me shaking in my shoes! Gonna start PCT in about a month it looks like. And not looking forward to it..... How long does the blues last? When will things return to normal?


----------



## TheBlob

Maybe try Triptorelin for PCT it has in one real life instance im aware of returned n individual to homeostasis ver quickly.. Oh there is also a documented case that was published that also shows the same thing


----------

